# HITH



## PygoLover (Mar 22, 2007)

Mates, all my pirayas (6 in 180g) are getting full of HITH and i'm not resolving the problem...it's getting worse and worse and my beauties are getting monsters....they also lost a bit of colors.... i'm trying to make more water changes (25-30% each 3-4days) adding vitamins... also trying to feed them mainly with fish, as well, but no3 are allways high. I'm really upset...any idea on how to delate this problem cause i've also done a treatment with SERA flagellol (against hexamita and spironucleus)








Tommy


----------



## VEGA (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi Tom, sorry for your piraya
If can help I had a similar problem with my cariba, I solved with this product:
http://www.azoo.com.tw/azoo_en/modules.php...ew&bkid=282


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

water changes man...check that there is no food lodged or hidden in the tank.
Move EVERYTHING in your tank and pick up your decorations/drift wood.

When was the last time you cleaned you filters?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

What are the symptoms and effects of HITH,does anyone have any pics of a infected fish????


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

If you can get metronidazole, i would treat with that. I am not familiar with the product you used. Also works best with raised temperature and plenty of oxygenation during treatment. If your fish are still eating try finding medicated food that contains metronidazole. GL


----------



## PygoLover (Mar 22, 2007)

thanks Sandro (VEGA) i allready made a thratment with SERA Flagellol, against hexamita and spironucleus but nothing got better :S i make, at the moments, 20% water change each 3-4 days, feeding them just once/twice pro week. no2 are = 0 but no3 are allways high. I try to keep filters clean, each 10-15 days and i give them vitamins...but is not allways easy cause i work several hours each days :S
Tommy


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

YEah, Dr. Giggles is right. Your best bet is to get some fish zole - metronidazole and treat the whole tank. You should drain your tank to at least 100 gallons then treat it. amazon.com and ebay has some good prices for metronidazole.


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

any updates?

any pics?

you have such amazing fish i hope things get better.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

for no3, the only thing you can really do is add plants or more water changes. Just be more in depth with maitnence and do more gravel vacs... to be sure there is no rotting food particles or decaying waste. Upping filtration could also help. What tank size and what is the current filtration?


----------

